# My wine bottle/bud jar rack



## Hushpuppy (Dec 5, 2016)

So I ran out of room in my little drying fridge and had to build a larger drying cabinet. Then my fridge became a storage for my jars O bud, but ran out of room. So I built a wine bottle rack that holds 18 jars that each hold 2oz of bud  and already its obsolete.:doh: dry/cure containers on top of box aren't quite ready for the jars yet.
The box is deep enough for 2 jars so each jar lid in the pick actually hides 2 jars.
Second pic is the drying cabinet. 

View attachment IMG_20161204_170851951_HDR.jpg


View attachment IMG_20161101_132315719.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 5, 2016)

BEAUTIFUL~ I love your drying rack. It is so nice and tidy and enclosed.. very nice.  cool jar storage too . Nice you have them two deep.  Thanks for posting Hush.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2016)

Dang,,,look at all that Dank. Makes my mouth water.


----------



## Budlight (Dec 5, 2016)

That's an awesome idea  my friend looks good


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 5, 2016)

Mmmmm mmmmm mmmmm


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks guys, I love making stuff like that when the back lets me.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks, I love tinkering with wood.......:doh: LOL, yeah that work bench is a "catch-all". I have my little water bong and all my chemicals sitting there. I figure, if anything goes wrong (being in a non-legal state) its best if it quickly burns to the ground before firemen get there to smell the contents of my jars.


----------



## bwanabud (Dec 7, 2016)

Wire it up with some C4 and red bang switch, just get the wife out of the house first


----------

